# Upper Fish Creek



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

Hiked up the creek about one mile and fly fished upstream from there. It was absolutely fabulous. Lots of cutts up there this year. Had my best results were with terrestials, especially a parachute ant and black bettle. If the upper Gooseberry Creek Dam is allowed to be built, it will ruin this great run. This would be a great loss. The Price River, Schofield Res., and Gooseberry Creek would all be ruined, just so that San Pete farmers could profit. Get out and enjoy them while you can, they'll be gone before you know it!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you try French Creek?


----------



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

No I did'nt this time.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

smithedan said:


> Hiked up the creek about one mile and fly fished upstream from there. It was absolutely fabulous. Lots of cutts up there this year. Had my best results were with terrestials, especially a parachute ant and black bettle. If the upper Gooseberry Creek Dam is allowed to be built, it will ruin this great run. This would be a great loss. The Price River, Schofield Res., and Gooseberry Creek would all be ruined, just so that San Pete farmers could profit. Get out and enjoy them while you can, they'll be gone before you know it!!!


Very true on the Goosberry Creek dam, but there are a lot of people fighting it. They have some legal issues with there EIS they put together. I hope it doesn't happen. I haven't fished Upper in several years, this gives me an itch I may need to scratch. :lol:


----------

